# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  integrated solutions

## devochka

Помогите! Спасите! Как будет "integrated solutions" по-русски? Честно, я даже не знаю, что это значит. Так что, если кто-нибудь мог бы объяснить мне что это такое и как это переводится, то я была бы очень благодарна.

----------


## Ramil

Не поверишь: интегрированные решения 
решениями в ИТ индустрии называют обычно программные пакеты (реже программно-аппаратные комплексы), предназначенные для "решения" определённых крупных задач, стоящих перед предприятием, например: автоматизация производства, документооборота и пр.
Слово "интегрированные" означает, что данное решение позволяет решать весь комплекс задач по заданной проблеме, а-ля "всё в одном".

----------


## devochka

Рамиль, спасибо тебе большое! Мне стыдно, так просто...   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль

----------

